# Lancaster Archery Classic???



## D.W.Smith (Jul 1, 2016)

Does anyone know if the Lancaster Archery Classic will be happening this year?
Thanks...


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I emailed Lancaster last week on this subject. They told me that they normally will make the dates available the end of October. Nothing was said about if it was a yes or no situation. Lets hope it happens.


----------



## D.W.Smith (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

2021 lancaster classic


Is there any word on if the 2021 las classic is going to go on? I see the dates are 1/21-1/24 but that’s it .....




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

ATA show was just canceled so I would doubt it. Wait & see game now.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Announced today Lancaster is on!!!


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

archer_nm said:


> Announced today Lancaster is on!!!


Yep. 21-24 Jan 2022


----------



## D.W.Smith (Jul 1, 2016)

Shogun1 said:


> Yep. 21-24 Jan 2022


2021


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

D.W.Smith said:


> 2021


Nice catch!!!


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

REGISTRATION FOR 2021 CLASSIC OPENS ON NOVEMBER 9TH.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

yep.


----------



## 953281 (Sep 27, 2020)

I was in Lancaster, PA two years ago. LAS is awesome! So much stuff, so little money!


----------



## fugu58 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes

Sent from my SM-G965U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

953281 said:


> I was in Lancaster, PA two years ago. LAS is awesome! So much stuff, so little money!


I went there when I shot the NFAA Field Nationals in Pa. 2015. I DID have cash & a credit card (not good for me, great for them). AND I have their catalog now...


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Very sorry to hear that Lancaster classic has been postponed for 2021- it is a highlight of the year for many of us but sad as this is, it is the right thing for these times. Thanks for your efforts and your support of archery- we will be here next year...


----------

